# Power-On-Self-Test errors on domain controller



## Joe_Ak_UK (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi guys, i'm new to this forum but really need help/advice on a current issue at work.

Basically we are getting intermittent errors On the primary domain controller (server 2003 SP2) and it causing it to shut down once every few days or so. The error is as follows: 

Source: HP System

Category: System Hardware

Event I.D: 1001

Description:

Power-On-Self-Test (POST) errors occurred during the last system startup.

User Action 
Check the Power-On-Self-Test (POST) errors, and take corrective action as needed.

WBEM Indication Properties 
AlertingElementFormat: 0 0 (Unknown)
AlertType: 5 0x5 (Device Alert)
Description: "Power-On-Self-Test (POST) errors occurred during the last system startup."
EventCategory: 4 0x4 (System Hardware)
EventID: "1"
ImpactedDomain: 4 0x4 (System)
IndicationIdentifier: "{0F89DB1D-B980-4B3F-BD19-DB86DD7C4209}"
IndicationTime: "20100324103036.250000+000"
NetworkAddresses[0]: "172.16.0.3"
OSType: 69 0x45 (Microsoft Windows Server 2003)
OSVersion: "5.2.3790"
PerceivedSeverity: 5 0x5 (Major)
ProbableCause: 8 0x8 (Configuration/Customization Error)
ProbableCauseDescription: "POST Errors Occurred"
ProviderName: "HP POST"
RecommendedActions[0]: "Check the Power-On-Self-Test (POST) errors, and take corrective action as needed."
Summary: "POST errors occurred"
SystemCreationClassName: "HP_WinComputerSystem"
SystemFirmwareVersion[0]: "2008.11.01"
SystemFirmwareVersion[1]: "2008.08.03"
SystemGUID: "35333334-3632-5A43-4337-3338314A3443"
SystemModel: "ProLiant DL380 G5"
SystemName: "AKECNDC01.akcros.local"
SystemProductID: "433526-421"
SystemSerialNumber: "CZC7381J4C"
TIME_CREATED: 129139002364843750 0x1cacb3d0a9ad6e6
VariableNames[0]: "POST Error Code"
VariableNames[1]: "POST Error String"
VariableTypes[0]: 3 0x3 (uint8)
VariableTypes[1]: 1 0x1 (string)
VariableValues[0]: "210"
VariableValues[1]: "Could not translate POST error"

For more information, please contact HP Support.


Also after looking in the HP proliant intergrated management log viewer i am seeing critical errors saying:

ASR detected by system ROM

and

Blue screen trap (bugcheck (a long numerical code) )


After doing a bit of research on the net i'm beginning to think it may be a problem with the cooling system. I think it may be overheating a forcing an automatic shut down.

If any one else is anymore knowledgeable and can give any advice it would be much appreciated.

Thanks a lot.

Joe :smile:


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

I have some ideas that might help you .

Firstly do a check disk
secondly Are you using symantec antivirus
if so disable it for a few days .

report your findings back here and see what we have.

If none of the above are a problem the update the Bios.


----------



## Joe_Ak_UK (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi Dwarflord,

Thanks for your reply. Yes we are using SAV and i do know that this has caused numerous problems in the past. I have disabled it for the time being and will let you know what happens. 

I am unable to complete a full disk check as it would require down time and that is not possible at the moment as it is the Primary DC.

Thanks again for your suggestions and i'll let you know how i get on!

Joe


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

Joe_Ak_UK said:


> Hi Dwarflord,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Yes we are using SAV and i do know that this has caused numerous problems in the past. I have disabled it for the time being and will let you know what happens.
> 
> ...


No problem. I'll keep an eye out for your replies.


----------



## Joe_Ak_UK (Mar 25, 2010)

Ok, so i have disable SAV, flashed the bios and turned off ASR to generate BSOD dump files. Since then, the server has not crashed but when i restart it i am still getting the same POST error (HP System) as i stated before. 

Any more suggestions ? 

Many thanks


Joe Jones


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

I would simply disable ASR in bios.


----------



## prasaddeshmukh (Apr 4, 2010)

hi
Changing of CMOS Battory may sole this problem for you.


----------

